# Sintoamplificador Sony STR K685



## sergio r.m. (Dic 5, 2009)

Holla !!!!

Me llego este equipo que despues de encenderlo a los 5´´ entra en proteccion. tr de salida MN2488 y MP1620 tambien tiene este C.I stk 350-350T el cual no consigo hoja de datos.
Los transistores estan ok, revisando encontre un diodo quemado (k475) entre los ci 7807 y 7907 los cuales calientan. No me da tiempo de hacer demaciadas mediciones, en lo que pude medir en ci 7907 me da - 9.16V. prove desvinculando los tr de salida y se proteje igual. 
Solicito diagrama, o algun tips de reparacion de este aparato.
Muchas gracias!!!!  

Sergio.


----------

